# Beast



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

World Record Alligator Gar Pulled From Mississippi Lake Tangled in Fisherman's Net


The biggest alligator gar ever recorded was tangled in a net and hauled in by a Mississippi commercial fisherman.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Those things can be downright scary if they are following up when you are fishing in a kayak.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Are they edible? Obviously. Or that's alot of fertilizer. Can't imagine what that thing eats in a day.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

deagansdad1 said:


> Are they edible? Obviously. Or that's alot of fertilizer. Can't imagine what that thing eats in a day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Yes. Actually they are very good. So are our gar. Just the back straps. But a pain in the asssss to clean. Razor blade and pliers


----------

